# Droplet's



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Wanted to try this for a while, saturated subject? Probibly! But that doesn't mean we can't try and/or enjoy it.

Here are my atempts. No special equipment other than a camera, tripod and flash. So no excuses give it a go and lets see your results.

One thing. I used a round bowl, I think a straight edges container might have been better.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats Mack. A subject I have wanted to try. Milk is a great liquid - My ambition is to get the 'Crown'

I would like to take up your challenge but at the moment I have very little time to play


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

The crown on milk sounds like a nice idea. The fps on the 40D is probibly not good enough onless one gets lucky


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Aha! Ok I see you used video - That is a great idea because, if the 40D handling of video is the same as the 5DMk2, then you can set the shutter speed. I like that idea and will explore it when (if) I get time... Thanks for the push :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Errrr.... you can't have used video mode. Your EXIF shows Compulsory Flash Fire :4-dontkno

You timing is superb, good sir ray:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes no video on the 40D. My timeing was trial and error really with multible shots. Used Pop-up flash to trigger my flashgun which is probibly why the EXIF shows Compulsory Flash Fire but I'm not sure.

Edit - When I said fps I was taking about how many Photographs it can take per second. Maybe I used the wrong teminoligy.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Whatever the technique you used, they are jolly fine shots. Images I would be chuffed with.


----------



## aparis99 (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice shots! These look so much like some I took last year! Nice blue and nice droplet.


----------

